

Show HN: Track your Git commit statistics - stravid
http://hulkort.herokuapp.com/

======
zalew
relevant, for mercurial:

hg has an extension for that
<http://mercurial.selenic.com/wiki/ChurnExtension>

results are easy to parse to generate some other view

    
    
      zalew:~/webprojects/x$ hg churn -f '%u-%a' -s
      1-Mon   1690 **
      2-Tue   4756 ******
      3-Wed   3007 ****
      5-Fri  70758 ****************************************************************************************
      (dj125)2011-10-25 17:38:36
      zalew:~/webprojects/x$ hg churn -f '%u-%a' -s -c
      1-Mon     12 *****************************************
      2-Tue     26 ****************************************************************************************
      3-Wed      4 **************
      5-Fri      9 ******************************
      (dj125)2011-10-25 17:38:58
      zalew:~/webprojects/x$ hg churn -f '%H' -s -c
      02      1 **********
      03      4 ****************************************
      04      6 *************************************************************
      05      3 ******************************
      06      8 *********************************************************************************
      07      3 ******************************
      11      1 **********
      12      2 ********************
      13      3 ******************************
      14      5 ***************************************************
      15      3 ******************************
      16      9 *******************************************************************************************
      17      3 ******************************

------
mcobrien
This sounds interesting, but what kinds of commit statistics can I expect to
see if I sign up?

Also, is there any way to get statistics on existing commits in a repo I have?
It would be awesome if I could do something like:

    
    
      cd ~/code/myproject
      curl https://hulkort.herokuapp.com/load.sh | sh
    

and get back a URL with all my stats for that repo fully loaded.

~~~
stravid
Currently there are only time based statistics like commits per day!

I really like your idea. There would be no need for an account on the user
side so they could try it out right away!

------
stravid
After one of my articles (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2965626>) got
on HN, I built this little website with a friend. It's very simple and only
tracks the commit count with the help of Git hooks.

Looking forward to any comments!

~~~
Aqua_Geek
When you say it only tracks the commit count, is it just a simple counter
(e.g. "256 total commits across all branches") or does it break it down at all
(by repo, branch, day, week, month, etc)?

The first section of the website could be more clear in this regard...

~~~
stravid
No repo/branch data is tracked. But the time when the commit happened is
saved. So it's possible to break it down to year/week/day/hour. You can set
your timezone in the settings to get correct times.

Currently a commits per day graph is available.

And I agree with your suggestion for the homepage, it should be clearer and
have graphics or example graphs. Thanks!

------
bretthopper
For the love of god, let us see an example.

~~~
stravid
I added an example graph. Thanks for pointing out!

